# Cuff’s



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Installed theses this afternoon. Used the same tube for the cuff as the bands were made of.

Do I add a constrictor knot also?

I need to make a video of the technique I am using to install. Much simpler to install. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I do this for flats and do not require an extra constrictor knot, however I can't speak for the tubes. I would just test draw them and see if anything starts to slip. I am using a 1/2" piece of 1636 GZK tubes for my cuffs.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I personally add a constrictor knot.


----------



## TimR (May 22, 2011)

I tried the cuff with a flat band yesterday. The method worked, but didn't hold. Maybe my flats were too thin.

I would need to add a constrictor knot, and if I'm going to do that anyway, why bother with the cuff?

I was really hopeful, too.


----------



## Tobor8Man (Nov 19, 2020)

I cuff all sorts of flat bands with 1842 tubes - holds great as is.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I cuff all of my tubes and looks like a pretty solid connection to me I would say give it a draw and see if it moves on you.

Love the cuff!

Cheers


----------



## KX4SAM (Oct 8, 2020)

Went back and on both sets installed the constrictor knot over the tube. In each case I used the same tube that I was securing. In other works 1632 on top of 4 1632.

These are for a friend, so the extra safety is fine with me










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Very clean cuffs and constrictor knot. I would imagine putting the construction on over the cuff would protect the band's pretty well and definitely ensure a secure connection. Looks very tidy

Cheers


----------



## Soske (Oct 24, 2020)

In my experience it depends on the type of latex. The grippier stuff it will hold. But the stuff that is slicker, usually stiffer stuff. It will not hold. Not even for 1 shot


----------

